# MELA Sciences



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Any thoughts on Mela? Bio is risky... but it sank a lot this year and a half but could jump depending on Melafind.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone here knows MELA, I think she might follow it pretty closely. I have traded it and do own shares right now, not an expert in it though...


----------

